# [Solved] All-in-one Epson CX5200+cups-1.2.6 (and udev-103?)

## Tuvok

After updating to the new cups (and new udev) the printer stopped working.

After modifying the printer over the cups localhost:631 web interface, which now selected another device uri:

Device URI: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX5200

it still didn't work. It now showed: 

  Epson_CX5200 (Default Printer) "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoprinter failed"

After reading

/var/log/portage/elog/net-print:cups-1.2.6:20061201-232102.log:

```
WARN: postinst

The configuration changed with cups-1.2, you may want to save the old

one and start from scratch:

# mv /etc/cups /etc/cups.orig; emerge -va1 cups

You need to rebuild kdelibs for kdeprinter to work with cups-1.2

/usr/lib/cups exists - You need to remerge every ebuild that

installed into /usr/lib/cups and /etc/cups, qfile is in portage-utils:

# FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC /usr/lib/cups /etc/cups | sed "s:net-print/cups$::")

```

those packages were reemerged and a new /etc/cups was created.

Now when I turn on the printer and access the cups web interface, there appears under the Administration tab:

New Printers Found:

(Add This Printer) EPSON Stylus CX5200 (EPSON Stylus CX5200 USB #1)

When I click onto "Add This Printer" button, and then select Epson Stylus CX5200 Foomatic/gimp-print (recommended) (en),

which is already preselected and press "Add Printer" button, there appears:

Error:

  Unable to copy PPD file!

On http://lists.freestandards.org/pipermail/printing-user-hp/2006/007756.html it is suggested to make make /usr/share/cups/model world-readable and check the permissions of the /etc/cups/ppd directory, so I even made it also world-writable, but it didn't help.

In /var/log/cups/error_log the following appears

```

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:35 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:41 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /admin HTTP/1.1

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en.utf-8"...

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 12208

I [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12208)

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 7 file=11

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] [CGI] admin.cgi started...

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] [CGI] http=0x8077008

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] [CGI] op="add-printer"...

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] [CGI] do_am_printer: DEVICE_URI="usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX5200"

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost (Domain)

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer ipp://localhost/printers/EPSON_Stylus_CX5200_USB_1

E [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:42 +0100] cupsdSendError: 8 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost (Domain)

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: username="root"

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer ipp://localhost/printers/EPSON_Stylus_CX5200_USB_1

I [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] Setting EPSON_Stylus_CX5200_USB_1 device-uri to "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX5200" (was "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX5200".)

I [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] Setting EPSON_Stylus_CX5200_USB_1 printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] Setting EPSON_Stylus_CX5200_USB_1 printer-state to 3 (was 3.)

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:43 +0100] copy_model: Running "cups-driverd cat foomatic:Epson-Stylus_CX5200-gimp-print.ppd"...

E [02/Dec/2006:14:25:46 +0100] [CGI] foomatic: There is neither a custom PPD file nor the driver database entry contains sufficient data to build a PPD file.

E [02/Dec/2006:14:25:46 +0100] copy_model: empty PPD file!

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:46 +0100] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer server-error-internal-error: Unable to copy PPD file!

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:46 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=500 (server-error-internal-error)

E [02/Dec/2006:14:25:46 +0100] PID 12209 (/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-driverd) stopped with status 9!

D [02/Dec/2006:14:25:46 +0100] PID 12208 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) exited with no errors.

```

But I actually only selected what cups suggests.

What is going wrong here?Last edited by Tuvok on Mon Dec 04, 2006 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX5200 recommends the Gutenprint driver and Gutenprint is still marked unstable on all architectures.

You might like to try it, however.Add media-gfx/gimp-print to your /etc/portage/package.keywords"emerge -av media-gfx/gimp-print" â you should get 5.0.0When it is installed run, as root

```
cups-genppd.5.0 -M -v|grep -i CX5200
```

which should show

```
escp2-cx5200        Epson Stylus CX5200
```

Create the PPD file with

```
cups-genppd.5.0 -v escp2-cx5200
```

which will (may, you may have to create /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0 and run it a second time) create the PPDNow delete the printer you have created and recreate it again. If you take the "Add this printer" option then it will choose a name for you (you had "EPSON_Stylus_CX5200_USB_#1). If you would like to choose your own name, click on the plain "Add Printer"

----------

## marcalj

I have the same problem but my printer is connected with ethernet [socket://192.168.1.5:9100].

In the web interface doesn't find any printer (logically) and I can't install it like Tuvok.

My printer is Epson CX6600. Thanks.

EDIT: Just upgrade to gimp-print-5.0 solve the problem, thanks!

But I need to choose a non-recommended driver.

----------

## Tuvok

Thanks, wynn, for your advice. Adding the printer worked flawlessly.

Then for some strange reason printing didn't work. It either showed "printer not connected" or was hanging at "printing page 1  4% [...]".

It turned out that somehow /dev/usb/lp0 became root:scanner. chgrp'ing to lp helped immediately.

Now I have a very strange (permission?) problem that kooka on non-root account doesn't work (even selecting Settings->Select Device doesn't show a dialog box) although its device has the right group (which my account is also in):

```

ls -l /proc/bus/usb/003/005

-rw-rw---- 1 root scanner 73 2006-12-03 15:14 /proc/bus/usb/003/005

```

----------

## Tuvok

Changing the permission for the device which corresponds to the scanner 

```

ls -l /proc/bus/usb/003/

total 0

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root    43 2006-12-04 12:31 001

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root    57 2006-12-04 12:31 002

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root scanner 73 2006-12-04 11:43 003

```

and which is root:root by default:

```

ls -l /dev/bus/usb/003

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 256 2006-12-04 12:31 001

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 257 2006-12-04 12:31 002

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 258 2006-12-04 11:45 003

```

```

chmod go+rw /dev/bus/usb/003/003

```

solved the problem.

However, if the printer is switched off and on again, the "usb bus number" changes, and I think it's strange that udev changes the permission in /proc :

```

ls -l /proc/bus/usb/003/

total 0

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root    43 2006-12-04 12:31 001

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root    57 2006-12-04 12:31 002

-rw-rw---- 1 root scanner 73 2006-12-04 11:54 004

```

but the device still remains root only:

```

ls -l /dev/bus/usb/003/

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 256 2006-12-04 12:31 001

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 257 2006-12-04 12:31 002

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 259 2006-12-04 11:54 004

```

Was this always the case? It used to work previously without "by hand" manipulation.

----------

